
Low-carb vs. low-fat? Both led to ~12lb loss after a year (2018) - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/02/low-carb-vs-low-fat-both-led-to-12lb-loss-after-a-year-regardless-of-genes/
======
sytelus
There are too many problems with this study:

> The dieters weren’t strictly monitored or required to stick to a rigid plan

I would have expected participants to keep log of what they eat at very least.

Further, the body of a person in 20s and 40s work very differently when it
comes to the diet. Person in 20s typically have much better insulin
sensitivity and has much better chance of regulating weight while many in 40s
might be on a path to a diabetic experiencing "sticky weight". These two
groups should never be mixed in diet studies.

Also the study says that participants had 500 calories less each day which
should have been the controlled variable. The high-fat diet might not help
lose fat but can greatly reduce insulin spikes. So this should be reported as
well.

